# [JSP JSF] Session Timeout und Redirekt zur Startseite



## Henrik (27. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes  Problem. Wenn ein Nutzer zu lange inaktiv war wird er automatisch ausgelogt. Wenn das passiert ist und der Nutzer klickt dann auf irgendeinen Link kommt er auf die Loginseite. Soweit so gut, wenn der nutzer sich nun wieder einlockt wird er aber wieder auf die Seite verwiesen auf der er vor dem Logout, das will ich aber nicht sondern das er wieder auf die Startseite kommt. Wie mach ich das ? 

Hier noch mal der Code der Login Seite: 



> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
> <html>
> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
> ...


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (27. Nov 2007)

Das geht meines Wissens nach nicht. Du lässt den AppServer die Authentifizierung übernehmen. Und da kannst du das nicht beeinflussen. Die Seite, die ein Benutzer angefordert hat, sollte er auch bekommen.


----------



## Henrik (28. Nov 2007)

Das Problem ist aber das die Daten für die Seite in der Session gespeichert werden (JSF Session Scope). Wenn der Nutzer sich jetzt wieder anmeldet und wieder zurück zu der Seite kommt, gibt es nur eine riesen Fehlermeldung und nicht mehr die Seite. Sowas müste doch bei JSF alltag sein, kennt keiner eine lösung dafür ?


----------



## maki (28. Nov 2007)

> Das geht meines Wissens nach nicht. Du lässt den AppServer die Authentifizierung übernehmen. Und da kannst du das nicht beeinflussen. Die Seite, die ein Benutzer angefordert hat, sollte er auch bekommen.


Natürlich geht das  und ja, es ist ein Standard Problem.
Auch sollte ein User in so einem Falle nicht unbedingt die Seite bekommen die er angefordert hat, schliesslich kann man nicht überall einen Prozess fortsetzen der in einer anderen Session begonnen wurde.

Einfach einen  Servlet Filter schreiben 
Nach "SessionTimeoutFilter" und ähnlichem googeln, sollte mehr als genug Ergebnisse liefern.


----------



## Henrik (28. Nov 2007)

Das klingt doch schon mal gut  , danke ich werde mal suchen.


----------



## maki (28. Nov 2007)

Naja, ganz unrecht hat masseur81 nicht, wenn du die Authentifizierung über de Container regeln lässt, wird es schwieriger, da du vom Login nix direkt mitbekommst, musst halt dein eigenes Kriterium machen, wann ein User sich frisch eingeloggt hat und nur auf eine Art "Welcome" Page darf.


----------

